
ClamOne - An Open Source Linux Front End to the ClamAV Antivirus Engine - Lazlo182
https://github.com/ClamOne/ClamOne
======
Lazlo182
This software is designed to provide a more complete desktop antivirus
experience. Including real-time threat detection of events monitored by the
ClamAV backend.

